# TD appearing outside of official start-up markets



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting that map, I was trying to find that info everywhere!


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

One dealer in the Minneapolis/St.Paul area (Suburban Chevrolet) has a number of them. A couple others have just one. 

I'm hoping on buying a slighly used one in a year when my BMW hits 250,000 miles. Already shopping for a (euro market) trailer hitch . Regardless of what GM says, I'm gonna pull 1,500 lbs. max with it anyway. A turbo diesel and real automatic - I can't imagine a better economy car to pull light loads.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

So, the start-up markets were just very "initial" then. Doesn't look like they're going to hold to them very long.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

E365 said:


> One dealer in the Minneapolis/St.Paul area (Suburban Chevrolet) has a number of them. A couple others have just one.
> 
> I'm hoping on buying a slighly used one in a year when my BMW hits 250,000 miles. Already shopping for a (euro market) trailer hitch . Regardless of what GM says, I'm gonna pull 1,500 lbs. max with it anyway. A turbo diesel and real automatic - I can't imagine a better economy car to pull light loads.


Holden in Australia actually fit a towbar as an option so they would have them in stock GMH certified. they also quote 1200kg (2645lbs) for a trailer with brakes and 750kg (1650lbs) without trailer brakes.

We don't have a urea tank on our diesel so it would be wise to check if it would fit first?


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Holden in Australia actually fit a towbar as an option so they would have them in stock GMH certified. they also quote 1200kg (2645lbs) for a trailer with brakes and 750kg (1650lbs) without trailer brakes.
> 
> We don't have a urea tank on our diesel so it would be wise to check if it would fit first?


Thank you for the info! Does it happen to list a max tongue weight? It seems that 75kg (165 lbs.) is very standard for cars. I had to turn to a euro/international market owner's manual for my BMW's limits. 1360 / 165 lbs in that case. 

Yes, it would be very wise to check! I'm just assuming the Cruze is truly a "world car" in that the chassis/frame is the same all over. The US made Curt hitch appears to be made in a similar style to the euro hitches(Westfalia, Witter, Brink, etc). So I'd think a Euro hitch would fit. I just dont like the slop in the standard 1-1/4" square US receiver. 

I'll need to run to the dealer and look under the rear bumper for obstructions.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

E365 said:


> Thank you for the info! Does it happen to list a max tongue weight? It seems that 75kg (165 lbs.) is very standard for cars. I had to turn to a euro/international market owner's manual for my BMW's limits. 1360 / 165 lbs in that case.
> 
> Yes, it would be very wise to check! I'm just assuming the Cruze is truly a "world car" in that the chassis/frame is the same all over. The US made Curt hitch appears to be made in a similar style to the euro hitches(Westfalia, Witter, Brink, etc). So I'd think a Euro hitch would fit. I just dont like the slop in the standard 1-1/4" square US receiver.
> 
> I'll need to run to the dealer and look under the rear bumper for obstructions.


There are 2 types of tow bar used in Australia, there is the one like you describe for heavy towing, my son's V8 Commodore Wagon has one. I had a Commodore V6 sedan with a lighter tow bar that has a fixed tongue and is lighter but still quite able to handle anything the Cruze can tow. The number plate on the Cruze is high enough that you can leave the tow ball on all the time even when not towing. The tongue also has rubber padding in case someone bumps into it with their shin.

Tongue weight is said to be 10% of total loaded trailer weight to give best stability. IE. 1500lbs = 150lbs.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Holden in Australia actually fit a towbar as an option so they would have them in stock GMH certified. they also quote 1200kg (2645lbs) for a trailer with brakes and 750kg (1650lbs) without trailer brakes.


Interesting that they quote a more realistic towing capacity in AU than US. I bet it has something to do with product liability cost. Is the power train warranty different there?


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

E365 said:


> Regardless of what GM says, I'm gonna pull 1,500 lbs. max with it anyway. A turbo diesel and real automatic - I can't imagine a better economy car to pull light loads.


I've towed with small vehicles and would recommend two things: 

1. Transmission cooler (you can get one slapped on at AAMCO for $175) You'll probably find the car performs better in general with this on it anyway. 

2. High-Performance aftermarket brake shoes like the 'Akebono Performance' or 'ultra-premium' at least on the front brakes. This will significantly reduce brake fade due to frequent braking, for example in hilly terrain and any driving where you're braking a lot with the trailer. (The performance is a little cheaper and is designed for fleet vehicles like taxis and police cars, IIRC. The ultra-premium is their highest end pad.)


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm curious about the grill shutters too. I haven't seen them in person (to know exactly what they block) but I'd hate for them to close and block off airflow to the radiator/trans cooler while towing.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

E365 said:


> Thank you for the info! Does it happen to list a max tongue weight? It seems that 75kg (165 lbs.) is very standard for cars. I had to turn to a euro/international market owner's manual for my BMW's limits. 1360 / 165 lbs in that case.
> 
> Yes, it would be very wise to check! I'm just assuming the Cruze is truly a "world car" in that the chassis/frame is the same all over. The US made Curt hitch appears to be made in a similar style to the euro hitches(Westfalia, Witter, Brink, etc). So I'd think a Euro hitch would fit. I just dont like the slop in the standard 1-1/4" square US receiver.
> 
> I'll need to run to the dealer and look under the rear bumper for obstructions.


Curt Manufacturing does make a Euro Style mount for the Cruze, but I think it still goes into a 1-1/4" square reciever. Curt has two versions for the Cruze. The second version which they call "hidden" really is designed well. You don't see any part of the cross beam, unless your head is under the car. 

Ordered from Rockauto, and shipped from Eau Claire, Wisconsin their headquarters. Shipped a hitch for something like $9.00 and got it the next day.. Cheaper than Minnesota sales tax.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

E365 said:


> I'm curious about the grill shutters too. I haven't seen them in person (to know exactly what they block) but I'd hate for them to close and block off airflow to the radiator/trans cooler while towing.


The shutters should re-open if extra cooling is needed. At least that was my understanding. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Pretty sure I seen one in Midland Michigan a couple days ago.
Was on the road, had green badge but definitely not ECO rims and were not aftermarket rims.


----------

